# 55 Gallon lighting



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to do a high light planted tank, and I'm not sure which light fixture to buy without spending like $400. Would 4 x 54 watts be ok? What fixtures should I look at? 


Thanks!


-m


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Just posted a light review in this thread on what I think the best value is currently.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/147560-72-odyssea-t5-ho-fixture-did.html

HTH
Dang! 2 posts! welcome to the site.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Two T5HO bulbs, in a light with good reflectors, is more than high light on a standard 55 gallon tank, unless you raise the light a few inches. You never need 4 T5HO bulbs.

Why do you want to use high light? It only makes life difficult for you.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that's only a little over 2 watts per gallon though? And many of the plants that I like require high light and co2 and I planned on getting both.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

yes but look at the intensity, height, and coverage. I mean you can't go by WPG now with the intensity and efficiency of the newer lighting systems today and thats not even considering LEDs

Coming from my experience I bought a new 125 gallon tank and wanted to do 'high light' so I bought a fixture that fit the 3 - 5 WPG equation. 700 dollars later I had a fixture capable of pumping out 500 watts of power and I grew lots and lots of... ALGAE. My tank was so far out of balance that I was unable to produce a sustainable system. After doing a load of research, mostly provided by the sweat and hard work of hoppy, I now have a fixture that runs only 3 bulbs at 240 watts (I need the extra for coverage) and the light is still so intense that I have to screen the top of my tank.

Do NOT go by WPG if you don't want frustration and headaches... Listen to the people who have been there or put in the time and done the research.

And, at my measly 1.9 WPG, with the screens for substrate PAR reduction, I can grow ANY plant I want... Never had a plant bark at me for not having enough light. I promise you'll be fine.

Cheers,
Abe


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I hope you reviewed the thread I linked in my first post. That's cost wise the best T5HO option anybody is currently finding.

You could run 4x54WT5HO on a 55g.
Somebody would have to explain to me exactly what the difference is between my 75g standards with 4X54WT5HO and a 55g with the same fixtures????? oh wait don't bother because I own a tape measure Bwahahaha never mind,,, just had to share a little stupid humor with somebody.

Running two injected tanks setup this way.
Only a single pair of bulbs run full time and the other pair run in a burst period only.
On the ragged edge of having an algae farm and trimming almost weekly. This much light has to be worked with on a daily basis, ferts, CO2 level maintained in a tight balance or the tank will flip from wow to yuck in just a few days.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was running a 4 bulb T5HO at 11" above the water and had a great algae farm. I am now running 2 bulbs 6" above the water with a balance light and fert regimen getting in place and am doing well with very little algae.


----------

